# Photoshop CS6 Not Responding



## xfile102 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am about to lose my mind with Anger. I upgraded to Windows 8 Pro on Saturday. Once I got everything configured I re-installed Adobe Creative Suite CS6. All went well. However, as soon as I try to open a Photoshop .PSD file, Photoshop hangs. Every Time. I cannot figure this out. It worked flawlessly in Win 7 Pro. What should I be checking? What would cause this?

******* UPDATE!!!!

While typing this out, I left Photoshop hanging in the background and after about 13 minutes, suddenly the PSD file loaded. Once the file loaded, Photoshop went to Not Responding again. What gives?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Realistically I'd say to check the adobe forums because I'd assume if there's an issue specifically with adobe products and Windows 8 they'll be talking about it. If you just try to start photoshop directly, what happens, do you get the same delay in starting?

Take a quick look here for information directly relating to PS and Windows 8 compatibility.


----------



## xfile102 (Jan 12, 2008)

djaburg said:


> Realistically I'd say to check the adobe forums because I'd assume if there's an issue specifically with adobe products and Windows 8 they'll be talking about it. If you just try to start photoshop directly, what happens, do you get the same delay in starting?


I tried all of that. I can't find any reference specifically to Adobe and Windows 8 directly. Other than that main article you mentioned which is simply an Adobe announcement that everything is Windows 8 friendly. The Adobe site says " recommend that customers make sure they have the lastest drivers from either AMD or nVidia. If you still have problems with the latest drivers, try setting the Advanced Settings for OpenGL Drawing/Graphic Card Processing in the Photoshop’s Preferences>Performance… dialog so that Drawing Mode is set to “Basic.”" 

2 Problems here: I have downloaded, installed, tried, failed, then Uninstalled and mover to the next driver in the list for the following AMD Drivers: 
Catalyst 12.10
Catalyst 12.8
Catalyst 12.6
Catalyst 12.3
Catalyst 12.2
Catalyst 12.1
Catalyst 11.12 
I skipped 12.4 because Adobe has openly stated that AMD is aware of issues with the 12.4 drivers and Photoshop. 

On a side note, in Device Manager, since installing Windows 8, my Radeon 6700M will not activate at all, no matter what Driver I install. I always shows as Deactivated







because of Driver Incompatibility (Error Code 43). 







. 

Now, I was running Photoshop in Windows 7 using the on-board Intel HD 3000, but it started running slow at times so I switched it to the Radeon in the "Configure Graphics Switching" menu and all was well. And following Adobes Instructions I have done the following:

1. Installed all Windows Updates
2. Installed all Catalyst Updates
3. NO PLUG INS INSTALLED
4. FONT ISSUE NOT APPLICABLE - PS CS6 Is crashing on Open. Even without a file opened for it to read a font. 

Please Help!!! Photoshop is critical to my business!!!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is there anything in the windows event logs or perhaps PS creates its own logs?


----------



## xfile102 (Jan 12, 2008)

djaburg said:


> Is there anything in the windows event logs or perhaps PS creates its own logs?


How can I check?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check this. You'll want to view the application or system logs and look for any errors.


----------



## xfile102 (Jan 12, 2008)

djaburg said:


> Check this. You'll want to view the application or system logs and look for any errors.


I have about 8 of these: 
"LiveComm (1044) C:\Users\ShawnMichael\AppData\Local\Packages\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_8wekyb3d8bbwe\LocalState\LiveComm\a9eecb902511435f\120712-0049\: A request to write to the file "C:\Users\ShawnMichael\AppData\Local\Packages\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_8wekyb3d8bbwe\LocalState\LiveComm\a9eecb902511435f\120712-0049\DBStore\LogFiles\edb.log" at offset 176128 (0x000000000002b000) for 4096 (0x00001000) bytes succeeded, but took an abnormally long time (410 seconds) to be serviced by the OS. In addition, 0 other I/O requests to this file have also taken an abnormally long time to be serviced since the last message regarding this problem was posted 6603 seconds ago. This problem is likely due to faulty hardware. Please contact your hardware vendor for further assistance diagnosing the problem.

Insight?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like it's pointing to some hardware issues perhaps. I'd start by running a chkdsk /r and see what comes up. Open a command prompt and type chkdsk /r and it should prompt you to schedule it during the next restart. Restart and see if it runs and if there are any errors. The other potential option is that the drivers for the drive controller on the motherboard may be at fault. Make sure you've run all updates, especially the hardware ones and see if that resolves it. You may need to go to the MFG of your hardware to find windows 8 drivers.


----------

